# Trying IVF for the third time



## beckie14 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all,I am considering trying IVF once more,I had two cycle in the last seven months,my last cycle was in January,I lost the pregnancy. I am am considering  a Dec cycle,but I will have to start taking treatment for miscarrage six months before,I am still having side effect from my last cycle.My husband sperm count is too low for me to conceive once more,the other thing our family is not supporting our decision at all,so we are not telling anyone we are about to try again.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Beckie, it is hard for anyone who hasn't been through this to understand what drives us on.  I'm sorry you do not have the support from your family but there is support on here should you need it.


----------



## beckie14 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all,I am so hurt,I had my third ICSI done in Oct,the cycle was a success,but I miscarriage three and a half weeks later again,my md treat me for pos and miscarriage,I had so much drugs in my body metformin 850 twice daily and clexane asprin intra lipid infusion etc...and still that happen I was hoping that it would be my last cycle,now I am confuse because I have five frozen embrayoes,and I am too terrified to try again.Noew my md want me to have more immune tests done.


----------

